# Two Kindle Thrillers on Bestseller Lists for 80 cents



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey folks, I've just published two thrillers on Kindle for 80 cents each.

The first is a James Rollins / Clive Cussler adventure-thriller THE COLORADO SEQUENCE for 80 cents:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Colorado-Sequence-ebook/dp/B002AVVQGE

The second is a Michael Crichton / Stephen King-styled thriller about a wildlife biologist drawn into a police investigation when two of her brightest students are found killed by a mountain lion. It's currently 80 cents, too:

http://www.amazon.com/CLAWS-ebook/dp/B0024NL6QS

Any support you can throw my way would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks so much, everyone.


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm heading to the gym. This day has been unbelievable!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I picked them both up. Thanks!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Enjoy the gym and thanks for the low priced books


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

MAGreen said:


> I picked them both up. Thanks!


Thanks so much, MA Green! I hope you enjoy them!!


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

cheerio said:


> Enjoy the gym and thanks for the low priced books


Thanks, Cheerio!


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Okay, there's an outside chance my novel The Colorado Sequence might crack the top 100 overall tonight on Kindle. I've never in my life come anywhere near to breaking into the top 100 of anything!

It's currently sitting in #132 overall on Kindle.

Will update later if it climbs!

Thanks so much, everyone!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I bought both as well,and look forward to reading them


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Sugar said:


> I bought both as well,and look forward to reading them


Thanks so much, Sugar! I hope you enjoy them!!


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy (Dec 4, 2008)

Bought both and just completed Claws.  Enjoyed the different perspective and found your characters likeable and believable.  Good luck with your ratings.  Meanwhile, know that your writing is appreciated and your pricing lured me in with both feet.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

As of right now, I see this for The Colorado Sequence:

Amazon.com Sales Rank: #136 in Kindle Store (See Bestsellers in Kindle Store)
Popular in these categories: (What's this?)

#1 in  Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Science Fiction > Adventure 
#14 in  Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Suspense 
#60 in  Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction 

So you can say you were #1 in something at least for awhile! 

Gonna check that one out.


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

mumsicalwhimsy said:


> Bought both and just completed Claws. Enjoyed the different perspective and found your characters likeable and believable. Good luck with your ratings. Meanwhile, know that your writing is appreciated and your pricing lured me in with both feet.


Thanks so much, MW! (I love your handle btw) 

If you care to review it, I would love to hear your perspective. Thanks so much!


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Steph H said:


> As of right now, I see this for The Colorado Sequence:
> 
> Amazon.com Sales Rank: #136 in Kindle Store (See Bestsellers in Kindle Store)
> Popular in these categories: (What's this?)
> ...


Wow! Thanks so much, Steph H! Yes, if I have a really strong day today, I could possibly crack into the top 100 overall. I've never cracked into the top 100 of anything in my life!

It's been very exciting.


----------



## ddarol (Feb 5, 2009)

I too got both and look forward to a great weekend reading!  Thanks for the bargains!


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

ok--I ordered them!  Good luck on the lists!


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

ddarol said:


> I too got both and look forward to a great weekend reading! Thanks for the bargains!


Thanks so much, DDarol!


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

liannallama said:


> ok--I ordered them! Good luck on the lists!


Thanks so much, Liannallama!


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

CLAWS is on the move today! 

Currently sitting at #181!! Thanks so much, everyone!


----------



## wavesprite (Apr 27, 2009)

I just bought it.  I had the sample downloaded, but haven't read it yet....  hope it moves up for you.


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

wavesprite said:


> I just bought it. I had the sample downloaded, but haven't read it yet.... hope it moves up for you.


Thanks so much, Wavesprite!  I hope you enjoy them!!


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey folks, I thought I'd ask the authors here who have a lot more experience at marketing Kindle books than me... where is the best place to post about your books online where readers really want to find new authors?

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks so much!


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Anyone have any strange Kindle-on-airplane stories you'd like to relate? (I'm going to be flying up to Indiana today from North Carolina)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Stacey, you might ask the question in the Let's Talk Kindle forum. . . . . .I'm betting there are dozens. . .at least! . . . . .there have also been some previous discussions on the topic; you could search around and see what people have already said.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I started reading CLAWS today, looking forward to it.....
jp


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

jpmorgan49 said:


> I started reading CLAWS today, looking forward to it.....
> jp


Cool. Thanks so much, JP! I hope you enjoy it!!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I bought both books they sound good.


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Anne said:


> I bought both books they sound good.


Thanks so much, Anne! I hope you enjoy them both!!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Stacey Cochran said:


> Thanks so much, Anne! I hope you enjoy them both!!


I have a feeling I will like them. I finish my term in school this week. That will give me a couple of weeks to read before the next term starts. I hope to start Claws next week.


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Anne said:


> I have a feeling I will like them. I finish my term in school this week. That will give me a couple of weeks to read before the next term starts. I hope to start Claws next week.


What classes are you taking this summer?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Stacey Cochran said:


> What classes are you taking this summer?


I am in school online for medical billling and insurance coding.Usually we only have about a week between classes this time I think I have about 3 weeks. I will be finished school in December. I also work full time.


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Anne said:


> I am in school online for medical billling and insurance coding.Usually we only have about a week between classes this time I think I have about 3 weeks. I will be finished school in December. I also work full time.


Enjoy your break!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Stacey Cochran said:


> Enjoy your break!


Thanks I need a break. I am looking forward to be able to read more. I am getting the Kindle DX on Thursday. I will have time to be able to use it.


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Anne said:


> Thanks I need a break. I am looking forward to be able to read more. I am getting the Kindle DX on Thursday. I will have time to be able to use it.


What features on the DX are you most looking forward to?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Stacey Cochran said:


> What features on the DX are you most looking forward to?


Two of the features I am looking forward to are the auto-rotating screen and Built in PDF reader.


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

I already have a thread for all of my fiction, but as long as you're asking:

BARTERED BREATH - This is an old fan favorite from my paperback collection "Faulty Wiring." It's the story of a fast talking, slick salesman forced to fraternize with The Grim Reaper in an effort to keep the cable guy alive long enough to have a faulty jack in his office fixed. 
http://www.amazon.com/Bartered-Breath-ebook/dp/B001O5CD1E/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1243837877&sr=1-3

BRAAAAAAINS - The last man on Earth ponders his final years while sitting back and waiting for The Sun to explode. From how he met his wife, to the nation's reaction to doomsday, to the ever unexpected zombie uprising, this darkly humorous disaster/horror story will take you on journey unlike any other.
http://www.amazon.com/Braaaaaains-ebook/dp/B002B5486E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1243837877&sr=1-1

ENTREES & STATISTICS - Inspired by menacing murder tales by Edgar Allen Poe, E&S is a narrative through the mind of a killer who's favorite joy in life is to twist his victim's perception of reality. Creepy, unsettling, and oddly refreshing, this story features an ending so shocking that the pure image will haunt/amuse you for days.
http://www.amazon.com/Entr%C3%A9es-Statistics/dp/B001UV4UMC/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1243837877&sr=1-4

WARM WINTER - While awaiting trial over the controversial death of her son, Ruby Murdoch manages to slip beneath the radar and escape from the state, the press, and an entire nation screaming for a verdict. When a bail bondsman discovers the FBI is trying to keep quiet on her disappearance, he sends bounty hunter, Ashley Winters, to keep her out of sight until the state coughs up a reward for her capture. Serving as an introduction to "The Bounty Hunter Chronicles," this tales twists around the humanity of two people the world would otherwise see as villains.
http://www.amazon.com/Winter-Bounty-Hunter-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B001OTYISG/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1243837877&sr=1-6

WHERE DOG'S SWEAT - Reminiscent of every childhood summer, This light comedy is the story of a six year old boy wanting to play in the sprinkler on the hottest day of summer. Of course life would be a lot easier if Grandpa wasn't so keen on conserving water.
http://www.amazon.com/Where-Dogs-Sweat-ebook/dp/B001OC6B0Q/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1243837877&sr=1-7

And just curious, where are some of you guys getting your book covers? I'm not much of an artist, but I've been drawing my own black and white sketches (goes well on Kindle), and felt kind of proud. But now that I've seen your stuff, I've got to know!


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Keith Blenman said:


> And just curious, where are some of you guys getting your book covers? I'm not much of an artist, but I've been drawing my own black and white sketches (goes well on Kindle), and felt kind of proud. But now that I've seen your stuff, I've got to know!


I've been working with a graphic designer friend who I met back in grad school when she was a copy-editor for the university's literary magazine and my earliest fiction started being published there. Here we are a decade later still working together... only now for money.


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey, folks, I just wanted to say thanks so much to all the Kindleboards readers who have encouraged and supported me and my books. Y'all are awesome!

We have officially crossed the 800-books-sold-in-June mark. Thanks so much, everyone!


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Okay, here's an animal-related trivia question... what animal on Earth has the longest lifespan?

_________________________

Stacey Cochran
Author of CLAWS for 80 cents
http://www.amazon.com/CLAWS-ebook/dp/B0024NL6QS

The Colorado Sequence for 80 cents
http://www.amazon.com/The-Colorado-Sequence-ebook/dp/B002AVVQGE


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Stacey Cochran said:


> Okay, here's an animal-related trivia question... what animal on Earth has the longest lifespan?


The Galapagos Tortoise, isn't it?


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The Galapagos Tortoise, isn't it?


Yes! The giant tortoise is correct! With a lifespan of almost 200 years, they are the oldest living animals on the planet.


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Jill7475 said:


> i love their books. Im looking forward on this too..


Thanks so much! I hope you enjoy it!!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Have your books cracked the 100 yet? If so Congrats and If not good luck! Of course everyone here is supporting ya!


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> Have your books cracked the 100 yet? If so Congrats and If not good luck! Of course everyone here is supporting ya!


I appreciate the encouraging words! Thanks so much!

The Colorado Sequence got as high as #111 last week, but I had to leave home for four days and was without computer access (and it's fallen back a bit). It's currently in the #275-350 range depending on how many copies sell in any given hour.

At any rate, it has totally exceeded all expectations and has pretty much made my year! 

Thanks so much for your thoughtfulness and encouragement!

________________________________
Stacey Cochran
Author of CLAWS for 80 cents
http://www.amazon.com/CLAWS-ebook/dp/B0024NL6QS

The Colorado Sequence for 80 cents
http://www.amazon.com/The-Colorado-Sequence-ebook/dp/B002AVVQGE


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey, folks, I just wanted to say thanks to everyone on the Kindleboards.com site for all your generosity and encouragement. I'm beginning to feel like the "little author that could."

If we have a big day today and tomorrow, we could possibly break the 1,000 copies sold in June milestone! At last check I was at 929.

At any rate, I do want to say thanks.

I'll update at we approach the 1,000-copies-sold mark...

Thanks so much, everyone!

_________________________

Stacey Cochran
Author of CLAWS for 80 cents
http://www.amazon.com/CLAWS-ebook/dp/B0024NL6QS

The Colorado Sequence for 80 cents
http://www.amazon.com/The-Colorado-Sequence-ebook/dp/B002AVVQGE


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Anybody own a Blackberry Storm?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Stacey, I'm headed over to Amazon to pick up your books. Good luck with them. Both sound as if they are my kind of books.


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> Stacey, I'm headed over to Amazon to pick up your books. Good luck with them. Both sound as if they are my kind of books.


Awesome! Thanks so much, Cindy. I hope you enjoy them both!!


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Two things to update this morning.

1) Got a great new review from Kindleboards' own JP Morgan;

*I found Stacey's novel CLAWS to be a very exciting, fast paced read. From the first page you realize that evil lurks in the body of a very large Puma. The author does a great job developing the characters and takes you on an exciting chase through the mountains of the Southwest. I read this book very quickly, it was difficult to put down. If you like suspense, action, a little romance pick it up and give it a read... *

Thanks so much, JP! I appreciate it. 

2) We are within 20 books of having sold 1,000 copies in June! This morning my numbers reveal that we're at 981. If we have a good day today, we could cross the golden mark! Very exciting! And thanks so much, everyone, on the Kindleboards for your encouragement and support. I couldn't have done it without you!


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

I just picked up both of your books. They really sound very good.


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

dollcrazy said:


> I just picked up both of your books. They really sound very good.


Thanks so much, Dollcrazy. I hope you enjoy them. I think they're really great novels for Kindle readers, and I'm just very glad that I can price them at such an affordable price so that people will give them a shot!

Let me know what you think if you read one of them. 

Thanks so much.


----------



## Vicki (Nov 9, 2008)

Stacey,

I am about 1/2 way through the Colorado Sequence. I have decided it is your fault I had trouble getting out of bed this morning. It also your fault this day at work will NOT end...I want to go  home and finish the book. Good job!


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Vicki said:


> Stacey,
> 
> I am about 1/2 way through the Colorado Sequence. I have decided it is your fault I had trouble getting out of bed this morning. It also your fault this day at work will NOT end...I want to go home and finish the book. Good job!


This is a crime where I'll gladly accept a "guilty as charged" verdict against me. 

Thanks so much, Vicki. I'm glad you're enjoying the book!


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey, folks, I'm guest blogging today at podioracket.com. The folks at podioracket are always looking for authors to interview and they have a very strong listener following and readership. If you're an author, you should definitely give them a shout. Here's my guest blog post:

http://www.podioracket.com/main/?p=1373

_________________________

Stacey Cochran
Author of CLAWS for 80 cents
http://www.amazon.com/CLAWS-ebook/dp/B0024NL6QS

The Colorado Sequence for 80 cents
http://www.amazon.com/The-Colorado-Sequence-ebook/dp/B002AVVQGE


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey, folks, I did a Blog Talk Radio interview last night with Dawson Vosburg, and Dawson mentioned that he's looking for other authors to interview on his show.

If you're a Kindle author and want to get the word out about your book in an interview, drop Dawson a line to let him know. You might mention Stacey Cochran suggested that you get in touch with him. Thanks so much! 

To listen to our interview, visit here: http://tobtr.com/s/568875


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey, folks, I'm guest blogging today at NakedAuthors.com about my worst dating mishaps and how I ultimately found my wife:

http://www.nakedauthors.com/2009/06/guest-blogger-stacey-cochran.html

Come laugh at my suffering and awkwardness. It's fun! 

_________________________

Stacey Cochran
Author of CLAWS for 80 cents
http://www.amazon.com/CLAWS-ebook/dp/B0024NL6QS

The Colorado Sequence for 80 cents
http://www.amazon.com/The-Colorado-Sequence-ebook/dp/B002AVVQGE


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

BTW, we've passed the 1000 copies sold in June mark! Thanks so much, everyone. I could not have done this without the support of y'all here in the Kindleboards.

We're currently at 438 of CLAWS sold and 680 of The Colorado Sequence.

It's conceivable (though I'm not sure how likely) that we might hit the 2000-books-sold-in-June mark.

I am astonished. Quite frankly.

And very, very grateful. Thanks so much, everybody! 

_________________________

Stacey Cochran
Author of CLAWS for 80 cents
http://www.amazon.com/CLAWS-ebook/dp/B0024NL6QS

The Colorado Sequence for 80 cents
http://www.amazon.com/The-Colorado-Sequence-ebook/dp/B002AVVQGE


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey, folks, if there are any Kindle authors who would like to guest blog at my places staceycochran.com and howtopublishabook.org about your book or your experience publishing on Kindle, I would love to have you. I get a lot of traffic at the two sites combined.

_________________________

Stacey Cochran
Author of CLAWS for 80 cents
http://www.amazon.com/CLAWS-ebook/dp/B0024NL6QS

The Colorado Sequence for 80 cents
http://www.amazon.com/The-Colorado-Sequence-ebook/dp/B002AVVQGE


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey, folks, here's an interview I did a couple weeks ago with thriller author Lee Child.






_________________________

Stacey Cochran
Author of CLAWS for 80 cents
http://www.amazon.com/CLAWS-ebook/dp/B0024NL6QS

The Colorado Sequence for 80 cents
http://www.amazon.com/The-Colorado-Sequence-ebook/dp/B002AVVQGE


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Here's another YouTube interview I did a couple months back that might be interesting to everyone.

This one was with #1 New York Times bestselling author Michael Connelly. Enjoy!


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Has anybody got a sense of what types of books do best on Kindle?

Clearly, price seems to be a big issue... but I'm wondering if different genres do better than others.

Anybody have any thoughts or data on this topic?

Thanks.


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Hiya Stacey,

I'd definitely be interested in doing an interview.  Drop me a line at jonfmerz AT verizon DOT net and let's talk!

Thanks!
Jon


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

BTW, in answer to your question, I'm trying to figure that out as well.  PARALLAX, which is a weird thriller with psychic suspense elements has done very well, but VICARIOUS, which is a supernatural thriller, hasn't sold nearly the amount yet (although it was only released this past week, so...)  I do think that certain types of genre readers have Kindles and outnumber fans of other genres.  I'm sure it will level off as more ereaders make it to market, but for now, it's definitely an interesting environment!


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

jonfmerz said:


> BTW, in answer to your question, I'm trying to figure that out as well. PARALLAX, which is a weird thriller with psychic suspense elements has done very well, but VICARIOUS, which is a supernatural thriller, hasn't sold nearly the amount yet (although it was only released this past week, so...) I do think that certain types of genre readers have Kindles and outnumber fans of other genres. I'm sure it will level off as more ereaders make it to market, but for now, it's definitely an interesting environment!


Thanks so much for the thoughtful reply. Yeah, my sense is that mainstream James Rollins / Clive Cussler suspense seems to do the best on Kindle. My novel The Colorado Sequence is currently outpacing CLAWS at a 3-2 ratio, despite the fact that I'm promoting CLAWS more this summer. Both books are priced the same.

I suspect some readers shy away from darker suspense, whereas The Colorado Sequence is a PG-13 action-adventure suspense novel with a speculative fiction aspect to it. That combo seems to be exactly what Kindle readers want.

Interview questions should be in your email inbox. Thanks, man!


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Stacey Cochran said:


> Thanks so much for the thoughtful reply. Yeah, my sense is that mainstream James Rollins / Clive Cussler suspense seems to do the best on Kindle. My novel The Colorado Sequence is currently outpacing CLAWS at a 3-2 ratio, despite the fact that I'm promoting CLAWS more this summer. Both books are priced the same.
> 
> I suspect some readers shy away from darker suspense, whereas The Colorado Sequence is a PG-13 action-adventure suspense novel with a speculative fiction aspect to it. That combo seems to be exactly what Kindle readers want.
> 
> Interview questions should be in your email inbox. Thanks, man!


We should interview him on our BTR, Stacey.

Dawson


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

I agree, Stacey.  I think this will level out as more people pick up ereaders who happen to love other genres.  It seems only natural that thriller fans would groove on ereaders first given the thirst for cool techno gadgetry a la Jack Bauer    

And Dawson - would love to do an interview with you guys.  Drop me a line at jonfmerz AT verizon DOT net and let's talk.  (BTW, LOVE the cover of your novel - gotta grab a copy of it, but you and Stacey have some great artwork on your books.  That's so often overlooked or poorly done, it's great to see that you guys have taken the time to get soem real professional stuff done!)

Thanks!


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Jon, thanks for the compliment on the cover. I only paid $5 for the full thing, and it was done in about an hour. This guy is amazing.

I just shot you an email. Hope you can join us!

Dawson


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

That was definitely money well-spent!  And I will be happy to join you guys this Friday for an interview.  Sounds great - thanks!


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey, folks, my interview with Jon F. Merz is now online at http://www.onlinebookreview.org

Jon's insights into the Kindle, Kindle readers, and the current state of publishing are really outstanding. Come check us out!

Here's an excerpt:

*STACEY COCHRAN: I first became aware of your writing when I discovered you in the From the Borderlands collection a few years ago. What was the experience like discovering your story had been accepted? And what was it like to see your name appearing alongside Stephen King?

JON F. MERZ: The experience of writing "Prisoner 392" was one of the best I've had to date in my publishing career. I'd done a reading/signing with Tom and Elizabeth Monteleone and they asked if I had submitted anything for Borderlands 5 (the limited edition title) and at the time I hadn't. I was busy working on another Lawson book and wasn't sure I would have anything to send along.*


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Dear Kindle Authors and Kindle Readers,

I have launched a new website http://www.onlinebookreview.org to help promote Kindle authors and to bring Kindle readers the very best in reviews and online books.

We need reviewers, writers, and videographers to develop stories. Please drop by and say hello! 

Thanks so much.

________________________________
Stacey Cochran
Author of CLAWS for 80 cents
http://www.amazon.com/CLAWS-ebook/dp/B0024NL6QS

The Colorado Sequence for 80 cents
http://www.amazon.com/The-Colorado-Sequence-ebook/dp/B002AVVQGE


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I starting to read Colorado Sequence tonight Stacey....
jp


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks. Sound good. I sent them to my Kindle even though I don't have it yet. It's in transit now for delivery tomorrow. Yippy!


----------



## Jasonmh (May 7, 2009)

Glad I saw this thread, just picked up both your books Stacey.  Looking forward to reading them.


----------



## Vicki (Nov 9, 2008)

OK Stacey - you did it too me again! Now I am half way through Claws and once again getting no sleep. Why am I not smart enought to read these on a weekend?


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

jpmorgan49 said:


> I starting to read Colorado Sequence tonight Stacey....
> jp


Thanks so much, JP! I hope you enjoy The Colorado Sequence. As you can probably tell, it's a very different kind of novel than CLAWS.

There is a sequel to The Colorado Sequence titled DR. PLANT, which is done and almost as long as Stephen King's The Stand. I've started a final round of copy-editing on it and hope to have it online as a Kindle exclusive by early fall.

If you enjoy The Colorado Sequence, please do consider writing a review! (Your review of CLAWS is on page 1 for the book) 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

back2nature said:


> Thanks. Sound good. I sent them to my Kindle even though I don't have it yet. It's in transit now for delivery tomorrow. Yippy!


Thanks so much! I hope you enjoy them!


----------



## Jasonmh (May 7, 2009)

I am half way through Claws now and it is a great book.  I started Claws before The Colorado Sequence because it sounded unique, since I don't come across many books featuring mountain lions.  You can really feel the tension, especially when a lion is stalking its prey.  This excellent book is a HUGE bargain at 80 cents.


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Jasonmh said:


> I am half way through Claws now and it is a great book. I started Claws before The Colorado Sequence because it sounded unique, since I don't come across many books featuring mountain lions. You can really feel the tension, especially when a lion is stalking its prey. This excellent book is a HUGE bargain at 80 cents.


Thanks so much, Jason! If you finish it and like it, please write a review at Amazon! That'd a huge help to me, man.

Thanks so much!


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

What a good read Claws is!  I was so surprised that it was only .80.  I bought both A Colorado Sequence and Claws.  I only hope that A Colorado Sequence is as good.


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

legalbs2 said:


> What a good read Claws is! I was so surprised that it was only .80. I bought both A Colorado Sequence and Claws. I only hope that A Colorado Sequence is as good.


You're a sweetheart!  Thanks so much for the kind words, and I'm very glad to hear you're enjoying CLAWS. Maybe even more glad to hear that you take it as a bargain. That's a great thing!

If you care to write a review on the books' pages when you're done, please do. Positive reviews may be the single biggest contributing factor to convincing other readers to give a book a chance.

At any rate, thanks so much, and I'm very glad that you like CLAWS!


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey, folks, I just hit a milestone. I sold my 1000th copy of The Colorado Sequence for the month of June!

Thanks so much, everyone, for your encouragement and support!


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Stacey Cochran said:


> Hey, folks, I just hit a milestone. I sold my 1000th copy of The Colorado Sequence for the month of June!
> 
> Thanks so much, everyone, for your encouragement and support!


1,000 of the Colorado Sequence alone? That's great!

Dawson


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

and to think I'm one of those thousand! 
jp


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Me, too, jp.  I'm getting ready to start reading "Claws" tonight. I bought both books, but I'm into watching shows about big cats on the Animal Planet, so it seems as if this book will go along with my current viewing habits.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

CLAWS was very good!  I'm about a quarter of the way through Colorado Sequence.
jp


----------



## russr19 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have just picked up both. Looking foward to them.\


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

russr19 said:


> I have just picked up both. Looking foward to them.


Thanks so much! I hope you enjoy them!


----------



## russr19 (Feb 13, 2009)

Stacey Cochran said:


> Thanks so much! I hope you enjoy them!


No Problem


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

I enjoyed both of these books very much.  I am definitely going to review them on the website!


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

ricky said:


> I enjoyed both of these books very much. I am definitely going to review them on the website!


Wow! Thanks so much, Ricky!

Most of the reviews have been glowing, but I've gotten a couple of tomotos thrown my way, too. It'll be nice to have your positive reviews for both books!

Thanks so much!


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> Me, too, jp. I'm getting ready to start reading "Claws" tonight. I bought both books, but I'm into watching shows about big cats on the Animal Planet, so it seems as if this book will go along with my current viewing habits.


Total immersion! I love it!!

Thanks so much, Cindy!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I finally have had a chance to start "Claws," and, although I'm not very far into it yet, I am finding it to be my kind of novel. I wish I had time to just sit down and read the entire book in one sitting, but that's not going to happen. I keep finding myself thinking, "Just one more chapter." That's the sign of a good book, Stacey!


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> I finally have had a chance to start "Claws," and, although I'm not very far into it yet, I am finding it to be my kind of novel. I wish I had time to just sit down and read the entire book in one sitting, but that's not going to happen. I keep finding myself thinking, "Just one more chapter." That's the sign of a good book, Stacey!


Thanks so much, Cindy!  That's just what I needed to hear this morning.

I got two 1-star reviews for The Colorado Sequence over the weekend, and I was totally in a state of despair last night. It's amazing how little things like that affect a writer.

So, it's very nice to hear (today!) that my writing isn't terrible! That I'm not wasting my life writing stories no one wants to read!

Your comment truly makes my day.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Stacey Cochran said:


> Thanks so much, Cindy!  That's just what I needed to hear this morning.
> 
> I got two 1-star reviews for The Colorado Sequence over the weekend, and I was totally in a state of despair last night. It's amazing how little things like that affect a writer.
> 
> ...


Wow, Stacey. I checked the 1-star reviews, and found myself wondering why anyone would even bother to post such reviews. The first review really said nothing of substance, and, as for the speed reader, I speed read, too, but not when reading for enjoyment. How anyone could claim to even TRY to enjoy the reading exeperience of a novel such as CLAWS at an accelerated pace is beyond me. Believe me, I have read my share of tedious books over the years, and CLAWS doesn't remotely resemble any of those books. I am finding it to be a page turner. (Of course, a reader who doesn't like the genre into which CLAWS falls isn't going to be entertained or on the edge of his/her seat, but that seems rather obvious.)

Hang in there, Stacey. There are many of us in the demographic that you are wanting to reach!


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> I found myself wondering why anyone would even bother to post such reviews.


It does seem as though there was something else driving those reviews... possibly bordering on a "report as abuse" case.

If you dig a little further, you'll notice that neither of the reviewers are established reviewers at Amazon. And one of the 1-Star reviews was penned by someone who has never written another review on Amazon at all.

I clicked on the "Report as Abuse" button for that one.

I mean I can take a negative review if it's from an established reviewer who is part of the Amazon review community... but for someone to create an account and blast the novel without actually reading it... isn't that what the "report as abuse" button was created for?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I thought the same thing about the reviewers being new to Amazon reviews. (I may start posting reviews there, but I guarantee you that I'd not post such negative ones. I'm from the school of thought that you say nice things first, and then, if there's a negative, mention it with decency. I'm a long-time teacher, and I know that's how I've run parent-teacher conference all these years. So far, so good.)

I'm ready for chapter 31 in "CLAWS" now, and would prefer to do nothing but finish the book, but the real world calls, and I have lots of things to try to accomplish. I'll sneak in a couple of chapters every now and then this afternoon. (Reading a good book is like eating potato chips.   )


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Well, Stacey, I finished CLAWS this afternoon, and want you to know that I found it to be a page turner to the end. The tension mounted early in the book, and continued at an accelerated pace throughout most of the chapters. I'd recommend this book to anyone who likes books about huge wild animals who, for whatever reason, are stalking and dining on people. The characters in the book are believable, and are written in a way that I found myself really hoping that they (with one exception) would escape the CLAWS of the cat.  (CLAWS reminds me a bit of the book, _Maneater_, by Jack Warner. Yours is a similar kind of heart-pounding, edge-of-your-seat sort of read.)

"The Colorado Sequence" is the next book on my list, and I'm hoping to find time to start reading it this evening.

I have high hopes for "The Colorado Sequence." Thanks again for CLAWS!


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks so much, Cindy! Your kind words helped me make it through a few tough days this week!


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

just picked them both up............carolyn


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Stacey Cochran said:


> Thanks so much, Cindy! Your kind words helped me make it through a few tough days this week!


You're very welcome, Stacey. Thanks for the fun (ok, maybe heart-pounding would be a better choice of words) ride in CLAWS! (I left a review for you on Amazon.)


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Looks very good, I might just buy one of the two, as I have plenty to read.


----------



## fastdogs (Jun 12, 2009)

I just finished Claws too- I found it hard to put down most of the way through. At one point, though, the main character is talking to some reporters after several mountain lion attacks and actually says, "they're just harmless creatures in need of our protection" (they had KILLED people- hardly "harmless"). She lost all credibility as a conservationist or wildlife advocate with me.  At that point, as a character, I started not liking her and found it hard to get back into it. I was even ready to dislike her more when at the end she go angry at the guy trying to save her because she didn't want the mountain lion killed. After all they'd been through, and she couldn't see that sometimes they have to be killed when they've developed a taste for humans. I won't say any more because I dont want to give any of it away- up to the point I started disliking her it was riviting and I was even trying to find ways to read it at work. I started going to the exercise room to read while on the recumbent bike in order to get 30 minutes more read in the middle of the day!! I think I'll try the colorado sequence now- I love a book that makes me not want to put it down.
vickie


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

Thanks for the interview today Stacey. It must have been a bit of a pain for you to call in while you were having to travel, but I appreciate it. You and Dawson are awesome!

-----------------------------------------------
Sam Landstrom
Author of acclaimed "MetaGame", sci-fi novel for 80 cents
http://www.amazon.com/MetaGame-ebook/dp/B002AJ88LC


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

fastdogs said:


> I just finished Claws too- I found it hard to put down most of the way through. At one point, though, the main character is talking to some reporters after several mountain lion attacks and actually says, "they're just harmless creatures in need of our protection" (they had KILLED people- hardly "harmless"). She lost all credibility as a conservationist or wildlife advocate with me. At that point, as a character, I started not liking her and found it hard to get back into it. I was even ready to dislike her more when at the end she go angry at the guy trying to save her because she didn't want the mountain lion killed. After all they'd been through, and she couldn't see that sometimes they have to be killed when they've developed a taste for humans. I won't say any more because I dont want to give any of it away- up to the point I started disliking her it was riviting and I was even trying to find ways to read it at work. I started going to the exercise room to read while on the recumbent bike in order to get 30 minutes more read in the middle of the day!! I think I'll try the colorado sequence now- I love a book that makes me not want to put it down.
> vickie


Hey Vickie,

Thanks so much for the feedback. I can see how that line would make you respond that way. I definitely intended to show Angie's judgment about mountain lions as less than perfect... her love for the animals clouds her judgment and compromises the safety of the folks around her.

In CLAWS 2, I think Angie is much more seasoned and sees animals more realistically and objectively (as a scientist should).

So, I agree with you. Her credibility in CLAWS is questionable. There is a larger series story arc at work here...

At any rate, thanks so much for your feedback. It means a lot to me to hear your thoughts and will very likely affect my revision of CLAWS 2 (which I'm planning to publish later this year or early in 2010). Thanks, Vickie.

Please do write a review if the spirit moves you. 

Stacey


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Stacey,
I just finished The Colorado Sequence and really liked it.  I tried to write a review on Amazon but when I went to publish it I got an error that said "Oops, only one review per customerper product set is allowed."  Is this because I wrote a review for CLAWS?  I wrote 3 reviews for Boyd's books.  Oh well, here is what I was going to publish:

This is the second book I have read by Stacey Cochran. This novel was an epic search for answers. The boundaries between science and fantasy become blurred. In this novel we follow a small group of diverse individuals. They come together and go on a journey and most are not even sure of the goal. This book has a lot of excitement and drama that any scifi/fantasy reader would enjoy.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

fastdogs said:


> I just finished Claws too- I found it hard to put down most of the way through. At one point, though, the main character is talking to some reporters after several mountain lion attacks and actually says, "they're just harmless creatures in need of our protection" (they had KILLED people- hardly "harmless"). She lost all credibility as a conservationist or wildlife advocate with me. At that point, as a character, I started not liking her and found it hard to get back into it. I was even ready to dislike her more when at the end she go angry at the guy trying to save her because she didn't want the mountain lion killed. After all they'd been through, and she couldn't see that sometimes they have to be killed when they've developed a taste for humans. I won't say any more because I dont want to give any of it away- up to the point I started disliking her it was riviting and I was even trying to find ways to read it at work. I started going to the exercise room to read while on the recumbent bike in order to get 30 minutes more read in the middle of the day!! I think I'll try the colorado sequence now- I love a book that makes me not want to put it down.
> vickie


When I read the book, I didn't really question her credibility, but I certainly questioned her objectivity and her sanity. When she said, "they're just harmless creatures in need of our protection," I took it to mean that she was speaking about mountain lions in general, rather than the rogue ones that had killed people. At that point, I knew she would be unable to be objective, and had a feeling that the situation would progress in much the way that it did.

Stacey, I'm glad to hear that the main character, Angie, will have a somewhat different "take" on the animals that she studies. It would be a shame to have had her go through all that happened in CLAWS only to have ended up with the same outlook.

As an aside, I know the gung-ho wildlife specialist type well. My brother has spent years working in some of the same areas that were featured in CLAWS, as well as other western states. I asked him once, after he told me about some co-workers/friends of his who came face to face with a very large bear, if he carried a gun with him when he was in the mountains. He said, "Of course not! Guns are for wimps!" My brother is extremely intelligent, yet this was his stance on the issue. There was nothing that any of us could say that would dissuade him. He's spent his entire life communing with nature (hence the Gaboon viper that was in wire-reinforced glass in a cage in our basement when we were in high school), and he's passionate about it.

By the way, Stacey, I finally got to start The Colorado Sequence, but haven't gotten very far in it. I'm glad to see the JP gave it a great review.


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey JP, thanks so much for the review of The Colorado Sequence.


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Sam Landstrom said:


> Thanks for the interview today Stacey. It must have been a bit of a pain for you to call in while you were having to travel, but I appreciate it. You and Dawson are awesome!


Thanks so much, Sam. You did an awesome job! We'll definitely have to repeat that panel again at some point in the future...

I'm currently researching how to do a multi-party video call on Skype...

That would be fun!


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

I've had three positive reviews of The Colorado Sequence in the past few days!

KarmaQueen wrote:
*Loved It!!!!
Won't repeat the synopsis, you can read it in all the other excellent reviews. But, if you like Patterson and any of his mysteries-thrilers you will definitely love "The Colorado Sequence". Had to read it all in one sitting, it was that good!!!! *


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Well, it's official... I crossed the 2,000 books sold in June mark! Thanks so much, everyone, for helping to make this happen!


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Well, July is going to be an interesting month. So far, I have had (what feels like to me) practically no time to spend online the way I did in June, and it's only going to get more insanely busy as I'm flying out West for a writers' conference for a week and half, then flying to Ohio for a trip that'll keep me away from home until August.

So, it'll be interesting to see how doing no (or very little) internet promotion affects the books' sales.


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

Why did the price raise to $1?


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Sporadic said:


> Why did the price raise to $1?


Great question. Amazon has apparently decided to discontinue the 20%-off sale to customers.

This is completely set by Amazon (i.e., we as indie authors have no control over it).

My sales have slowed a bit since Amazon made the change, so I wish they wouldn't have done it.


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

It's interesting to see how my Amazon ranking has changed in the past two weeks.... partly as experiment and partly out of necessity, I've been pretty much off the grid for fourteen days.

The Colorado Sequence went from an average rank of about 500 to around 1500... and CLAWS went from around 1000 to about 5000.

I guess it goes without saying that staying online and talking up your books helps generate awareness and subsequently sales.

It's neat to see it actually play out.


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Okay, I am finally home after more than three weeks of traveling without internet access. Without a doubt, my sales have taken a hit in the nearly month-long absence from the web.... however, they haven't fallen as far as I suspected they would.

Last night THE COLORADO SEQUENCE was ranked about #2,800 overall, which means it is still inside the top 1% for all Kindle books. CLAWS was ranked about #5,000 overall (inside the top 2% overall).

I was pretty shocked that they weren't further back.

How much of this is the result of strong sales in June is hard to say... nonetheless, both books continued to sell well in July (around 600 copies sold) despite absolutely no online promotion on my part.

Hopefully, I'll be able to get back into my groove this month... so it'll be an interesting experiment to see whether the numbers for August are stronger.

Both thrillers are listed for one dollar on Kindle.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Good to see you back, Stacey. I still haven't had a chance to read "The Colorado Sequence," but I'm hoping to get around to it before long. I really loved "CLAWS," as it's the kind of book in which I get totally engrossed.  I haven't had time to get that involved in another book, so I'm saving yours until I can the time for it.  Hope your sales pick up again.


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy (Dec 4, 2008)

Claws was amazing... not at all certain I would be willing to go camping anytime real soon.
Looking forward to Colorado Sequence.


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

mumsicalwhimsy said:


> Claws was amazing... not at all certain I would be willing to go camping anytime real soon.
> Looking forward to Colorado Sequence.


Wow! Thanks so much. Please do write a review at Amazon (I've been hit with some pretty 'catty' reviews the past month or so for CLAWS).


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> Good to see you back, Stacey. I still haven't had a chance to read "The Colorado Sequence," but I'm hoping to get around to it before long. I really loved "CLAWS," as it's the kind of book in which I get totally engrossed. I haven't had time to get that involved in another book, so I'm saving yours until I can the time for it. Hope your sales pick up again.


Awesome! Thanks so much, Cindy.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Stacey - I have a huge complaint about "The Colorado Sequence"  ..... I actually cried out "NOOOOO" when I read the words "The End"


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

rho said:


> Stacey - I have a huge complaint about "The Colorado Sequence" ..... I actually cried out "NOOOOO" when I read the words "The End"


Hopefully, this cry was not soon followed by tossing your Kindle across the room and a cry of "What a waste of money!"


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Stacey Cochran said:


> Hopefully, this cry was not soon followed by tossing your Kindle across the room and a cry of "What a waste of money!"


oh no it was followed by darn I wanted it to go on longer - tell more of the story - and is there going to be a sequel


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

rho said:


> oh no it was followed by darn I wanted it to go on longer - tell more of the story - and is there going to be a sequel


There is a massive 250,000 word comic book apocalypse novel titled Dr. Plant that follows The Colorado Sequence. It's done, but I didn't think anyone in the world would want to read it. It's almost twice as long as TCS.

Thanks for the kind words, Rho.


----------

